# Peters 10-30-20



## LawnNut01833 (Jul 22, 2020)

Bought this because I like the ratio. It is strictly meant to be sprayed but comes in a powdered form. I am struggling with the conversion numbers. They're a in PPM. If I'm correct, and this was a pelatized fert, then if I put this 25 lb bag down over 8,000 sqft then I'd effectively be putting down .25lbs of nitrogen per 1,000 sqft. My struggle is figuring out how to weigh this and mix in a 4 gallon sprayer. Your input is very much appreciated.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Suggested mix ratio is 1/2-1 lb per gallon. A gallon will cover 1000 sq ft usually, I suggest no more than 1/2 lb per gallon if applied to non irrigated turf. 
15,000 sq ft is a lot of area to cover with a 4 gallon backpack.


----------



## LawnNut01833 (Jul 22, 2020)

There's a total of 20,000sqft. Expanded the yard a bit. It's the closest I get to a workout.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

That's a lot of phosphorus. What did your soil test say?


----------



## LawnNut01833 (Jul 22, 2020)




----------

